# ? nurse take home pay



## w.hutson (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello new to forum
I am looking towards moving to Australia with wife and three kids. I am finding it difficult to find clear info. What I would like to Know is how much I can expect to take home as a reg nurse and what standard of living I can reasonably expect.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

w.hutson said:


> Hello new to forum
> I am looking towards moving to Australia with wife and three kids. I am finding it difficult to find clear info. What I would like to Know is how much I can expect to take home as a reg nurse and what standard of living I can reasonably expect.


I got as far as N - Award Classifications - NSW Department of Health and a google of Nursing Pay Rates will bring you up links to each state, there likely to be some variation.

I'll take a stab and reckon starting mark for less experienced and unspecialised nurses would be somewhere around $1000-1200/w for a standard non shifts work week of 37.5 to 40 hours.
Then of course, there'll be shift penalties and variations re specialisations, remoter locations, locum work and private hospitals.

That sort of salary level will allow a family to live reasonably comfortable without extravagance and as children get older, costs do rise significantly and probably a reason why you get a lot of dual income families.

Real estate in Australia still remains expensive and a big bubble burst is somewhat well overdue and will definitely come if all the talk of economic recoveries comes to naught - my theory being one of dominoes and there's been something of a stalling of the falling for now.

So if you're selling in coming to Oz., it may not be such a bad idea to just wait a bit if looking to get into real estate.
But then again, with a lot of people wanting in, still many coming in and limited supply, demand can only help keep prices higher.
www.domain.com.au will give you an idea and then Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au will also give you similar info.

Australia is also a great place to live away from the larger capitals, plenty of regional cities and larger country towns with hospitals and often struggling to get staff more so than cities.
A great lifestyle for families, plenty of fresh air and property usually a lot cheaper.
You might even get into the Aussie way of things and buy a small rural block and have a shed and a caravan put on it and do an owner builder project, even if you contract out most of the work, or get a builder in for that can be less expensive.

Heaps of room then for growing your own stuff etc.


----------

